# MF240 Hood Moulding (Rubber)



## Shawrco (12 mo ago)

Hello,
Been re-working/painting the front end of the MF240 to make it look a little better. I bought one of the aftermarket rubber hood mouldings for it, but I think it's too thick. It wont go under the front lip of the hood without causing the mounting holes on the side panels to be mis-aligned. I didn't keep the old piece I took off but I don't recall it being as thick as this aftermarket part. Anybody replaced the moulding on your 240 (or similar) and have a lead on where to get a moulding that will fit properly? Thanks in advance.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I suspect that you got the wrong moulding. There are quite a few rubber mouldings for sale on the internet for a MF 240. Attached below are just a few of sources available.. I would call them and try to confirm the moulding is correct..






Massey Ferguson Hood Moulding for Massey Ferguson 240,250,253,263,20D,20E,20F,30E,30H,40E - 155794


Hood Moulding 155794 for sale, Used on Massey Ferguson models 240, 250, 253, 263, 20D, 20E, 20F, 30E, 30H, 40E. Replaces 1672823M1 For Massey Ferguson 240,250,253,263,20D,20E,20F,30E,30H,40E tractors. Item 155794



www.yesterdaystractors.com













Hood Moulding fits Massey Ferguson 255 253 263 240 250 1672823M1


Hood Moulding for Massey Ferguson Tractor(s) 240, 250, 253, 255, 263. Replaces Massey Ferguson OEM nos 1672823M1.




www.tractorpartsasap.com













Massey Ferguson Hood Moulding


For FITS <B>MASSEY FERGUSON�</B> 240, 250, 253, 263, 20D, 20E, 20F, 30E, 30H, 40E




www.crosscreektractor.com


----------



## Shawrco (12 mo ago)

Thanks Mr. Harry. I ordered the moulding from Cross Creek Tractor Co. (#3 on your list). They have been very helpful even though I purchased the item a good while ago and didn't get around to installing it until recently. They have offered to refund even though I attempted to install it with weatherstrip adhesive, so props for them. They are a stand up company/vendor. The part numbers were all correct, so I guess the aftermarket replacements aren't always just right. I'll have to take some measurements on this one and confirm before I order another one. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

